# Vektor-Grafiken mit PSP 8



## PassionateKizz (20. Juli 2004)

*Hallöchen *

Ich hab mal ne Frage... Und zwar wollte ich mich mal an Vektoren versuchen, bekomm das aber nicht so ganz hin... Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen, das extra für Paint Shop Pro 8 geschrieben ist? Ich hab zwar schon eins gefunden, allerdings ist das für PSP 7 und irgendwie sind da komplett andere Bezeichungen; z.B. sind da Menüs angegeben, die es in meinem PSP gar nicht gibt... Ganz toll wärs natürlich, wenn des Tutorial in Deutsch wäre, aber ich denk ich könnte mich auch durchs Englische durchbeißen 
Falls die Frage irgendwie doch schon mal kam oder es hier ein Tutorial gibt, tut es mir leid. Ich hab beim Suchen nix gefunden =/

*Danke schon mal  ~> Franzi*


----------



## PassionateKizz (24. Juli 2004)

Danke für eine Antwort  Man hätte ja vielleicht wenigstens schreiben können, dasses sowas eures Wissens nicht gibt oder keine Ahnung was...

~>Franzi


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juli 2004)

PSP ist bei uns nicht so sehr verbreitet, daher wirst du evtl. Pech haben mit einer Antwort.

Auch ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, weil ich PSP nicht nutze und/oder besitze.


----------

